# Help me save my connection!



## Naruto (May 24, 2013)

I have people who use my wifi and constantly download things. This dude in particular uses Firefox with DownThemAll and will download so much crap. He fills a 1TB hard drive with ease. If he sees a YouTube video he likes, instead of bookmarking it or just letting it buffer to watch it, he feels the need to download it.

Anyway, my connection is supposed to be 6Mbps but usually I get 5Mbps. Lately, due to his downloading, I am unable to play my games because speeds drop to 0.17Mbps to 0.39Mbps. Real bad, I know. My desktop uses ethernet and he's on a laptop with a Wireless N card.

I don't have a QoS section on my modem, but I can change the modem to Wireless B, B/G, or B/G/N. If I change the router to Wireless B (which his Wireless N card would of course support), would that limit his ability to hog the connection?


----------



## TheHackBox (May 24, 2013)

Flash a custom firmware like dd-wrt or openwrt, and QOS.


----------



## Tux (May 24, 2013)

Or secure the network using WPA. Now his CPU and/or wireless card will need to take a slightly bigger hit.


----------



## Kalam (May 24, 2013)

TheHackBox said:


> Flash a custom firmware like dd-wrt or openwrt


Or Tomato. You can even just limit his bandwidth by IP.


----------



## drmike (May 24, 2013)

I'd be looking for his MAC address then in firmware for QoS by IP.  Stick him to a "static" IP and squash his throughput.

Me, I'd hope he wasn't downloading illegal stuff or doing anything concerning.  Most folks aren't, but that's always present issue with open connection.


----------



## MannDude (May 24, 2013)

http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html



> * Upside-Down-Ternet*
> 
> My neighbours are stealing my wireless internet access. I could encrypt it or alternately I could have fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## kro (May 24, 2013)

Way to funny.
Setup all these unprotected networks for fun.


----------



## Naruto (May 24, 2013)

I have a WRT54G router I'm not using in my room. Maybe I could hook it up to my other router that I use as a switch in my room and then change the SSID to the wireless name and password used by the NVG510 modem in the living room and also disable it's wireless. They'll simply notice it's not working, try to reconnect, and BAM! QoS.


----------



## MCH-Phil (May 24, 2013)

Go switch his network card to B only.

I had a neighbor recently want me to give him my wifi password.  To save myself the argument with the drunk I gave him the password and let him have use for the evening.  The next morning I turned the SSID broadcast off and enabled mac auth and when he came to complain his free internet wasn't working I kindly explained that his usage burned out the wireless side on my cable modem.


----------



## mikho (May 24, 2013)

Plus 1 to Manndudes suggestions.


That is really funny thing to do and you can make a lot of different things happen.


I think there are different modules that you can use.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 25, 2013)

Life is so much simpler when you just stand up for yourself and say _'no'._


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 25, 2013)

Pardon my French. As senor Aldryic said, grow some balls or, if lost, find them.


----------

